# Training question/Indianapolis



## Mommy25 (Jan 7, 2019)

I am looking for training classes for my 3 mos old GSD. Is it ok to participate in a class? I don’t know if I can afford a personal trainer; but I really don’t know because I haven’t done anything like this before. Any advice or tips? I found this training place called Upton Famous Dog Training Center that’s about 10 minutes down the road. 
https://www.uptonsk9trainingcenter.com


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Visit the place, since it's so close. Maybe ask if you can sit in on any beginner's session if available. Then you can see if you like or don't like their methods. If you're not sure, visit a few other training places.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The instructors I know in the Indy area I am pretty sure only do privates, but you could contact them and see what they might suggest. 

Marla Stickel at Radical K9 https://www.facebook.com/RadicalK9/


Christina O'Kane at Epiphany Canine https://www.facebook.com/Epiphanycanine/


I am north of Bloomington, but also only do privates at this time.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Perhaps my own personal bias here, but for me a puppy of 3 months old is too young to benefit greatly from a group class. At that age I prefer to work one-on-one with the puppy with little or no distraction. Use treats to lure the puppy to perform basic stuff, sit, down, come...etc.

Keep it short and fun, "structured playtime" is how I like to think of it... The main goal at that age, from my perspective anyway, is to bond with the puppy through play, encourage him to follow you, firm up potty training, etc., more formal training can come later...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Marla and Christina are really good. 

As far as group classes, it would depend on the structure of the class. You can learn alot by watching others and it's a great opportunity to work on focus and engagement. At this age, its really basic and more socialization than anything.


----------



## BBill (Dec 29, 2017)

I go to Upton's. I have 3 German Shepherds. One goes on Wed. for protection,
one goes on Fri for off leash training. They have private and group lessons.
Mon. night and Sat. morning are group...they are fun!! I'm taking my puppy
there to socialize the little monster on some Saturdays. Usually I rotate them
on Sats. Go past and talk to Paul or Mike.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm not sure about that place but my most recent experience with a group class was, they won't remove a dog aggressive dog. And at such a young age a dog lunging and barking at them can set you back with your pup.


----------



## Mommy25 (Jan 7, 2019)

Thank you all so much for the information!! My Lola Bear is a very loving, friendly almost sensitive girl. She may be too young right now and I don’t want to set her back. I’ll continue to work on the basics and start planning and saving for more training later.


----------

